# Alam mo, miss na miss na miss na talaga kita



## Seb_K

Guys, 

What does "alam mo, miss na miss na miss na talaga kita" ... How come there are so many "miss na" in the phrase?


----------



## Qcumber

First of all it's not Tagalog, but the mongrel language called "Taglish". 

In Tagalog, you can create an emphatic form by reduplicating a stem or a word, and connecting the two items with the linker (na / -ng).
buháy = alive > buháy na buháy = very much alive
bágo = new > bágung-bágo = brand new

The verb here is mamíss, and it should have the form namímíss.
As it is very common to reduce a verb to its stem in colloquial Tagalog, only miss is used here. The form is "hyper emphatic".
The whole sentence could be translated as:
*You know, I do do do really miss you.*
*alam mo, miss na miss na miss na talaga kita*
know / you / miss / linker / miss / linker / miss / linker / really / you + me /

The last miss is followed by the linker that connects it to talagá "really" that modifies the verb.


----------



## Seb_K

I have heard about Taglish before. And thanks for reminding me about it Qcumber. 



But if I were to say it in Tagalog instead of Taglish, how would it be like?


----------



## Qcumber

Seb_K said:


> But if I were to say it in Tagalog instead of Taglish, how would it be like?


That's the big problem, Seb. They always say it in Taglish, so I never had any opportunity to hear the Tagalog term or phrase.

One of my dictionaries suggests málayô "to be far, separated"
and gives the following example:
We will miss you for six months.
Málalayô kayó sa ámin ng [nang] ánim na buwán.
Obviously this doesn't reflect "miss".

This is what I suggest, but it's mine, so I'm not sure it's good.

Dináramdám kó ang pagkákláyò mó sa ákin.
/ feel bad / me / [focus marker] / being far away / you / from / me /
Your being separated from me makes me sick. 

Ikinalúlungkót kó ang pagkákláyò mó sa ákin.
/ sadden / me / [focus marker] / being far away / you / from / me /
Your being separated from me makes me sad. 

Maláyò ká ná, írog kó, at malungkót na malungkót akó.
/ far / you / now / love / my / and / sad / [linker] / sad / me /
You are far now, my love, and I am very sad.


----------



## Qcumber

Correction:
Ikinalúlungkót kó ang pagka-maláyò mó sa ákin.
/ sadden / me / [focus marker] / being far away / you / from / me /
Your being separated from me makes me sad.


----------



## Seb_K

Wow. Thanks for the explanation ... It sure is different in pure Tagalog. Like really different!



Will take note of all those.


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> First of all it's not Tagalog, but the mongrel language called "Taglish".
> 
> In Tagalog, you can create an emphatic form by reduplicating a stem or a word, and connecting the two items with the linker (na / -ng).
> buháy = alive > buháy na buháy = very much alive
> bágo = new > bágung-bágo = brand new
> 
> The verb here is mamíss, and it should have the form namímíss.
> As it is very common to reduce a verb to its stem in colloquial Tagalog, only miss is used here. The form is "hyper emphatic".
> The whole sentence could be translated as:
> *You know, I do do do really miss you.*
> *alam mo, miss na miss na miss na talaga kita*
> know / you / miss / linker / miss / linker / miss / linker / really / you + me /
> 
> The last miss is followed by the linker that connects it to talagá "really" that modifies the verb.


very well discussed Qcumber but I think the best translation I could think of in Filipino are:

"Hinahanap hanap kita" = I'm missing you.
/ missing / miss / you

"Nananabik akong masilayan kang muli" = I'm longing to see you again 
/ longing / I / to see/ you / again / 

"Kinasasabikan ko ang araw na magkikita tayong muli" = I'm longing for the day we'd see each other again

"Ako ay sabik na sabik ng makita ka." = I really really miss you.
/ I / am / yearning / to / see / you/

* sabik/ nabik/ hanap = miss (this words literally means crave/ desire for/ longing/)

We normally use taglish because it sounds better and it's less dramatic. Some of the words I used may vary in meaning when you look it up in a dictionary.


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot, Camote.



Camote said:


> "Hinahanap hanap kita" = I'm missing you.
> / missing / miss / you


 
I suppose you mean: "I miss you a lot."
I knew *hánap-hanápin* as "look for on and on, seek on and on".
The meaning "miss" is new to me. Very useful.


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> That's the big problem, Seb. They always say it in Taglish, so I never had any opportunity to hear the Tagalog term or phrase.
> 
> One of my dictionaries suggests málayô "to be far, separated"
> and gives the following example:
> We will miss you for six months.
> Málalayô kayó sa ámin ng [nang] ánim na buwán.
> Obviously this doesn't reflect "miss".


 
Hmm this one is tricky. "Malalayo ka sa amin ng anim na buwan" literally means "You'll be away from us for six months" or "You'll be gone for six months". However, "We will miss you for six months" is also correct. This is because the speaker is figuratively saying "Oh, you'll be away from us for six months. We will dearly miss you". 

The tricky part about the Filipino language is that it's very figurative you have to read between the lines in order to understand what the speaker really meant.


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> Thanks a lot, Camote.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you mean: "I miss you a lot."
> I knew *hánap-hanápin* as "look for on and on, seek on and on".
> The meaning "miss" is new to me. Very useful.


 
For some reason I knew I'd get this reaction. Yes, you can say that or "I am missing you so much". The exact meaning for _Hanap _is_ look, _and for _hanapin_ is _to look for,_ but just like any other languages if you put two words together the meaning changes. I'm sorry to say this but the _look for on and on_, _seek on and on_ translation for the word _hanap-hanapin _doesn't make sense. When you first heard/learned about it being an english speaker don't you find it ridiculous? 

For example: _Hahanap-hanapin ko ang ngiti mo._
_I will miss your smile._

if I were to use that translation, it will end up like this: _I will look on and on for your smile._ Does it make sense or does it even sound right?

The root word is _hanap-hanap_ which basically means _miss/long/crave etc.,_ if you put the prefix/suffix *in *you would then be changing it's tense, just like in the example above.

I hope this helps. Don't mention it. I should be the one thanking you guys for putting so much effort in learning our language.


----------



## Qcumber

Yes, you made it clear the situational equivalent of emotional "miss" is *hánap-hánap*.

Since we are dealing with *hánap*, how do you translate *hánap-búhay* in English?


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> Yes, you made it clear the situational equivalent of emotional "miss" is *hánap-hánap*.
> 
> Since we are dealing with *hánap*, how do you translate *hánap-búhay* in English?


 
_hanap_ is _look _and _buhay _is _life, _so literally _hanap-buhay_ means _look-life. _

_Look-life_ is like saying _looking for life, searching for survival_ or by simply asking *How will you stay alive? *You need a _*hanap-buhay; *job,business,employment etc._

_Hanap-buhay can also be:_
_Trabaho* = job_
_Negosyo* = business_

_** *these are spanish based words we normally use in modern Tagalog_

_Ikinabubuhay_ in Filipino is the same as _hanap-buhay._

Example:

1_. Pagsasaka ang *ikinabubuhay* ng pamilya namin._
   /farming/ is the /way of living /of / family / our

Farming is our family's way of living.

2. _Ang *hanap-buhay* ng pamilya namin ay pagsasaka._
_   /the/   business/    of / family / our / is / farming._

    Our family's business is farming.


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot, Camote.


----------



## Camote

you're welcome


----------



## Camote

I saw this in another thread you can also use nagungulila for missing.
the root word is ulila = alone, abandoned


----------

